
Quickly Improve Boot Time with Systemd - jahans
https://jahansyed.co.uk/?p=351
======
JdeBP
It's disappointing to see Postfix grossly mis-characterized as a mere means to
"send emails with spoofed addresses".

It is amusing to see that the author "went through the list" to identify "the
services that [xe] didn’t use on [a] daily basis" and spectacularly managed to
miss ModemManager. It is a good bet that the author's machine does not have a
modem. It is, after all, a pretty fair bet nowadays that the author's machine
does not even have a serial port connector.

Of course, that would have led to the author's next discovery, that disabling
ModemManager.service does not stop ModemManager from being started. (-:

* [http://jdebp.eu./Softwares/nosh/avoid-dbus-bus-activation.ht...](http://jdebp.eu./Softwares/nosh/avoid-dbus-bus-activation.html#NetworkManager)

